
A holiday CompSci reading list to elevate our learning (pleas add more) - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/a-holiday-compsci-reading-list-for-you-%f0%9f%8e%85/swizec/9265
======
raidicy
A half page pop-up made me immediately leave

